# 2005 Merc 25hp 2stroke tiller throttle



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Is there a way to throttle these engines without shifting them into gear? It's a new to me engine, and I can't seem to find any info on a way to disengage the shifter, that still allows you to increase RPM's when it's cold.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

There's a knob on the front to increase/decrease idle speed. It's labeled "Pull to Prime" but if you twist it it adjusts the idle as well. Looks like this...


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome. I knew it had to be hiding in plain sight. I wouldn't have ever thought of that. I'll try it when I get home today. Thanks!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Well that explains it.didnt know it was twistable


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, this is actually funny! I wonder how many Merc owners there are out there that never realized that the knob is an "all-in-one" design, just like the tiller.  ;D

In truth, I remember figuring it out by accident too, many years ago. It bothered me that the writing wasn't right-side-up, so I tried to spin it and noticed that it did more than just rotate.

Oh, and one more thing, just so you know - The throttle adjustment isn't instantaneous like with the tiller. It'll take a couple of seconds after you turn it for the change to take affect.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol. I had no idea 
Thanks!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Not to change the subject but I am missing that knob on my motor that I have not got to water test yet. What are the starting procedures using the knob? Do you just pull it out once then pull the cord or do you pull it and push it back in multiple times?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The official instructions in the Mercury owners manual says to pull it once and leave it until the motor is started. However, I and many others have found it helpful to "pump" it two or three times then leave it out. There is a lever on the inside that depresses a primer button when the knob is pulled, so I think that's why it starts easier with several pulls.


----------

